# While walking in the park



## Jeff15 (Oct 23, 2021)

I found this guy


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 23, 2021)

-

… looks like he ws waiting for you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh no ...... it's the "Build Back Better" man. To arms!! ( jk,   )

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Space Face (Oct 24, 2021)

I once had a cameo in a film dressed like that.  Shown on TV and everything.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks guys...


----------

